
Show HN: Ajoft HRMS Suite - amazert
https://www.ajoft.com/products/hrms/
======
amazert
Hey guys,

Wanted to introduce our new saas software product to you which would help a
small to mid sized company to increase their profits, productivity and
performance of the company. How?

It automates the task of HR department along with other departments like IT,
Support, Recruitment & Sales. It has following modules which helps a company
owner to streamline activities in his company to make it more profitable &
productive.

1: Employee Management System, 2: Leaves Management, 3: Attendance Management,
4: Finance, payroll & expense management, 5: Applicant Tracking, 6: Lead
Management, 7: Document Management, 8: Marketing Tools, 9: Career Site, 10:
CMS, 11: Assets Management System, 12: Timesheet Management, 13: Project
Management.

Job board for the website:
[https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/](https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/)

Admin Area:

[https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/admin.php](https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/admin.php)
Username: admin Password : 9810549649

Employee Area:

[https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/users.php](https://hrmdemo.ajoft.com/users.php)
Username: ashish Password : ash@123

Please check out the demo and would appreciate your feedack on the software.
Thanks

